# Jacks long lost brother?



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are curious!!!!!
Our Jackson was born on July 3rd. 1996 in Marion KY. He was one of two pups owned by Lori and Randy Robertson. One pup was Hercules ( Jack ) and the other was Conan. 
We rescued Jack from his third owner in his first year of life.
We were thinking, wouldn't it be neat to try to locate his brother!!!! So, if anyone knows of these people or bought a Malt from them OR bought Conan back in 1996.......Let us know!!!!!!!!

Bob and Marsha


----------

